# Cheery Chicks Chicken Feeder Baby Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

​
I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!






​
*From CheeryChicks*


> We want the best for our Baby Chicks.So why not add some color into their life!
> We also want to continue to use it when our chicks are older and not lose our investment.
> That is why we have created the Chicken Feeder Baby. The Chicken Feeder Baby crosses over between baby chicks, young, and adult chickens. Made to the perfect height of the baby chick for eating when the Chicken Feeder Baby is placed on the floor of your brooder. The shield prevents the baby chicks from jumping in to the feeder tray and scratching food all over the place.
> As your chicks grow you simply raise the feeder using the Level Hanger to hang the Chicken Feeder Baby to the right height of your birds usually breast level.
> Included with each Chicken Feeder Baby is a bright yellow funnel, EZ Access lid, and Level Hanger BPA free 5 Lbs bucket, BPA Free Feeder tray with shield.


*How to Enter*

This contest is open to everyone!

*Rules*

- To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.

*Details*

The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.

We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.

*That's it. Good luck!*

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## michellerenea71

I would love to win. In the process of building my coop and starting my chicken family.


----------



## cleanheart

WOW Thank you for having this contest. It comes at a perfect time as I have 12 chickies. I enjoy this forum very much and have recommended it to several of my friends. Hope I win.

From Alabama, I'm, Julie


----------



## goldendove

I so love this...we are always looking for a better way to feed our birds.


----------



## Carrietx4

I really want to win this!!! I need it for all of my baby chicks.


----------



## pfleming

This looks cool I need oneThanks Paul


----------



## jswanger

This is so cool! I would love to win this for my white sultan chicks


----------



## raver007

I would love to win this. My chickens would love you ;-)


----------



## blackalderranch

Ohh, getting my new chickies the end of May - this would be great!
Debi


----------



## 727dlm

This is wonderful!!! I WOULD LOVE THIS!!  Thank you for the chance


----------



## rakijaa

Hi, please enter us. We are just in the prep stage for eventually getting chicks. Thanks!


----------



## livs2garden

Great idea; my chicks waste so much feed with a regular feeder


----------



## mandoschickens

I got 70 eggs due to hatch on the 25th. those peeps would love this!!!


----------



## Sheila

I would love to win the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby!! What a cool idea


----------



## themickhouse

That would go nicely with my chicks


----------



## camel934

Thank you for the opportunity to enter this contest! My chickens would love this


----------



## ethel

Hi I am replying thank you for the chance to enter.


----------



## Tbever

Would love to win this!!

Tammy Bever


----------



## northriverranch

I would love to try this chick feeder! So far this spring I have had 40 chicks hatch and many of my hens are still setting. This feeder would work great for me!


----------



## CarlyEliz

I want to win this because I'm planning on getting chicks very soon.


----------



## Kozykitten

Put me in too please.


----------



## smithb1978

I would love to have this.


----------



## CountryHen

Absolutely love the design feature that keeps them from scratching their food all over the place. Would love to have one for the next batch we raise.


----------



## killerfamilyfarm

We would love one of these!!! please add me to the drawing


----------



## MommaHen72

My babies and I would love to win this! Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## dademoss

My chicks would love to eat from the Cheery Chicks Feeder!


----------



## bouie55

Would love one


----------



## sb_with_mychickens

Want!!!! Thanks!


----------



## pippa601

It would be so nice to win this! Thanks for this contest!


----------



## MysticMead

this would be a great addition!!


----------



## hissyfits

Wonderful product. A lot of thought went in to the design. I adopt chicks and chickens others decide they don't want anymore. I have ended up with some silkies and frizzles which are small compared to their roomates. The young ones really can make a mess of the feed as they learn scratching. This would be a great! Always could use help with the cost associated with bringing in new additions.
Thanks for making this feeder giveaway.


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189

Would work great with my 40 chicks!


----------



## mogirl

Another chicken lover that would enjoy this feeder!


----------



## jennyboo0520

*chance to win*

 thank you for the chance to win it could help out with my peacocks a lot


----------



## wlnburg

This is a neat looking feeder. Thanks for posting an opportunity to win one.


----------



## Thebatesfamilywe

I would love to win this giveaway!!!


----------



## kaufranc

Enter me into win! Thanks!


----------



## chickflick

Please, let me win something!! Would love to have this product!


----------



## Shanebaby

oh i would love this for my buffs and reds and rocks and legs!


----------



## sb_with_mychickens

Want !!!!!


----------



## wesley

Sign me up


----------



## James_in_Utah

I could use a feeder like that.
Thanks!


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm

What can I say, I have chicks to feed every single day...


----------



## luvmIchks

Very cool and I could put this to good use


----------



## byronaustin

*Enter me for giveaway*

Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## paramedic707

*feeder give a way*

This would be awesome for our farm.


----------



## MTchickie

*Great Feeder from Cheery Chicks*

We are just beginners and gathering information and supplies to begin our chick "adventure". We already have a nice coop, and are looking forward to stocking it up with a nice feeder like this.... fingers crossed for a win!


----------



## morgan_48612

I WOULD LOVE THIS!! Thank you for the chance


----------



## RiverOtter54

Love one of those


----------



## Lori64

Would be great! Thanks


----------



## shantiquarian

I would love to have this as it looks like a perfect feeder for growing chicks.


----------



## Mariesoltis

I like the adjustable height. Many Ideas come to mind besides chick to chicken transition- usable for many species of bird for exams button quail to duck for example?


----------



## pprkepr

Oh how exciting !! Could definitely use this !!!!


----------



## Ladyhawke

Great timing! I have a dozen babies coming in this week, but in May they will be big enough to raise the feeder! LOL


----------



## jsephton

*Fabulous for starting*

I'm just building a coop to start my first flock. This would make a wonderful addition to making proper home for the birds.


----------



## Apyl

Anyone with chickens can always use another feeder


----------



## Pathfindersfarm

Love it, thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## mfxford

I have a ton of chicks this spring. This would be such a great help to have this feeder!


----------



## BGMitch

It would be great to introduce my Bulgarian neighbours to this one .... great feeder!


----------



## Peggi

*Chook, chook, cheery chooook.....*

This would come in sooooo handy in my new coop! The girls would love it!


----------



## ChristmasChick

This would be very nice in my brooder! Thanks for offering it.


----------



## mtkline

*Winning the feeder*

I would love to win this, I have many chicks and this would be very helpful.



Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## ChickenLips

This would go great with my ever expanding flock. Thanks.


----------



## Jim

One that the chicks can use too, awesome. Count me in!


----------



## blblanchard

This feeder looks like it would work so much better than the one we are currently using. It would be nice to not waste so much! I hope I win!


----------



## gal_amy

Please enter me in the give away.


----------



## 2Grammy26

I would so love this for my little girls and they would love it too!!


----------



## Missouri314

I hope I win, I have been looking for the perfect feeder. This sounds great!


----------



## ThreeJ

In it to win it.....


----------



## dawn1

I need this feeder please


----------



## sdkegerreis

Looks like a great feeder!


----------



## Soozin

*Cheery chicks*

Hope I win!! Good luck to all


----------



## nhnanna

I could put this to good use!!


----------



## cutencountry

Hello from Georgia I have eggs in my incubator right now and this would be great for my little ones. Hope I'm choosen!!!!!Lisa from Georgia


----------



## cichlid11

*love it*

hello i would love to be able to win something i have never won anything when it comes to give aways it would be nice to have something like this for my chickens instead of the old tin feeders


----------



## JeremiahsSilkies

I would really love to have this! My new Silkies are hatching as we speak!


----------



## taco-bear

This would be great for my chicks, thank you, sorry if I've entered twice something went wrong the first time


----------



## Energyvet

Enter me please.


----------



## GenFoe

I'd love one


----------



## ryanschm

*Pick me!*

Awesome that its open to everyone!


----------



## BillyUK

I'd love this for my chicks


----------



## Cluckspert

Love it! I would love to win!


----------



## Andrew1343

Now this would be wonderful for me as we are expecting a newly hatched batch of Chicks by mid-May. Good luck to ALL that enter.


----------



## Karolina

Wonderful product, can wait to win and try it out on my flock.

Thanks so much for doing this.


----------



## vickiw

enter me in too plz!!! I would love this to use with my new chickies!!!


----------



## InThePoultryPen

Oh would love this


----------



## InnKeeper

Add me to the drawing!


----------



## badman400

I'm in!


----------



## creeperolie

I would LOVE to win this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need a new feeder


----------



## domf

I'm raising chicks right now and this would be a great item to use, especially since I can use it long term.


----------



## craftingmama

Would love to win this for my new little chickies!!!


----------



## CloverDuck

I Want one for the baby chicks I'll be hatching soon


----------



## marciacoul

Great feeder!


----------



## dcfrenkel

I love the Cheery Chicks!!! My chick feeder is so old and warped from the dishwasher. 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## alisonkitchen

I'm very interested to try out this feeder.


----------



## Nparrotdise

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Karleybellfos

This is awesome especially for a brooder box because when the chicks get up they want to jump in the feeder so I had to rig mine up so they would jump in and get stuck lol.. Would love to win this


----------



## cajmorrison

thank you for this opportunity!!


----------



## AJones33

Hope I win! I could really use it


----------



## oleredhen

What a blessing this would be for me to win this!. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## JstLv2Crz

What a cool feeder this is! The girls would love it!


----------



## Overeasy

Maybe my turkeys couldn't turn one of these over....


----------



## Turtle

Considering this is the first time in about 3 years that I have allowed one of my broody hens to hatch out a clutch, this would come in very, VERY handy! I hope I win, I hope I win, I hope I win, I hope I win.....


----------



## BettyLogan54

This looks so good. I would love to win this.


----------



## barb-mck

Hi
My chicks would luv one! xxxx


----------



## GrannySmith

That would be so very great! Thank you for the chance to win!


----------



## osborn1325

This is wonderful!!!! I need one. Hope I win!!!!


----------



## ValAnnBee

Love this feeder! Thanks for offering the giveaway.


----------



## feathermerchant

My chickens would love this


----------



## chickman79

I would love to win this feeder we have eight new chicks


----------



## butchieb63

*Great idea!*

Would be great to win the cheery chick feeder!


----------



## Sweetened

This is neat. Please enter my name in the draw


----------



## GratefulGirl

*Cheery Chicks Baby Feeder Giveaway*

Thanks for this! My first ever batch of chicks will arrive around May 20th so I could use it!


----------



## rockmill

My girls would like yhis.


----------



## Sweetened

Thank you. Please enter me into the contest.


----------



## lucderoche

Nice looking feeder.


----------



## smallhomestead

Sign me up


----------



## colum

It looks really great and I think from the looks of it I would wast very little feed with my chicks so please enter me into the draw.


----------



## nettak

My new chicks will be here in July...this would be great!!


----------



## tammie

I want cheery chicks!!!!



tammie


----------



## ladyhawk

*Baby Feeder Giveaway*

no chicks yet.. But one of our hens looks a bit broody...


----------



## fundabug

I have chickens that eat food, therefore, I find your product appealing. I would very much like to win it.


----------



## MisFitsFarms

*This would be awesome for my herd-O-birds..*

Yeah..i need this


----------



## PouletdePouf

Cool! This looks like a great system!


----------



## mshurta

Our chicks are due to arrive the 2nd week in May - this would be perfect!!


----------



## Lindy

This would be an advantage in the coup!!!


----------



## jenpayne

I'd love to win too! We just built a new coop and would love a new feeder!


----------



## BirdIsTheWord

love it. thanks for entering me


----------



## anderson8505

Count me in,


----------



## pjs

That looks great. Lots of babies to feed hope I win


----------



## mom23840

Great giveaway for a great group. Thanks


----------



## petsbuster

hi this would come in realey handy with my 8 chickens


----------



## momof2birds

I sure could use this, as I have chicks due soon and probably this summer as well. Thanks for this giveaway!


----------



## nxb161

Please enter me in this giveaway for the chance to win this great prize. 
Thank you


----------



## Kari

Looks useful and I would be thankful to win it!


----------



## blueslightningfarm

i am new to raising chickens and would love to have one of these thank you for doing this


----------



## mbullock47

I'm in!
Hoping I'll win.


----------



## HomePickins

Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## dsfarmgirl

*Cheery Chicken Feeder*

This would be awesome - no more changing feeders out as they get older!


----------



## bigdan3489

I would love to win...I have 6 young ducks that would love this!


----------



## copper_roe

Looks like a great product!!!
Thanks for all the great info on this site very helpful for a newbee to the chicken world!!


----------



## copper_roe

Would love this feeder, Looks great..
Love this site , lots of great info for this newbee!!!


----------



## p99guy

That would be wonderful to win!


----------



## markhorsley68

Sounds great, my eggs are due to hatch in the next 12 hours...very nervous!!..would be very handy!.


----------



## Chickenladymej

Sounds really nice. Could sure use one.


----------



## shellyean40

ooo! we are going to let our broody hatch, so this feeder will be awesome!!! I hope I win it.


----------



## Youknowmyname57

My Chicka and his ladies would love this!!


----------



## tortyperson

*Tortyperson*

I would love to win this prize as I have been searching for a feeder of a suitable size that would carry enough to feed my three little quail for more than a couple of days. This would be absolutely PERFECT


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Nice, count me in


----------



## DixieBee

I would like to enter, thank you.


----------



## Texasgirl

Building a chicken coop right now. Have nothing yet purchased so this would be very helpful.


----------



## edoc79

OOOOH Pick me!! Pick me!!!


----------



## jengro65

Looks great!! I would love one


----------



## kiceblue38

I have just purchased another 9 chicks and had to seperate them from the ones a few weeks older and need a better solution for a feeder. This would be fantastic to use and show all my chicken friends. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sabrina_wilson

*Love my backyard girls*

Thanks for the contest giveaway! I am always ready to improve feeding!


----------



## WaitingGame

*Cool*

Would love to win one.Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## theresafkoch

We have 38 Rescue chickens and Two Roosters one old guy that limps and five ducks this would be well used thank you great giveaway Theresa F Koch


----------



## Happeesupermom

Looks like a great product! I'd love one of those! ;-)


----------



## michelindas

*I am interested in the new type feeder!*

I love the idea of a bucket lid! My current little junk feeder is open at the top, letting chicks get IN the feeder and poop! This would keep the food clean!  My current little feeder also collapses and falls apart every time I pick it up - this looks better made and capable of holding more!


----------



## catmovet

Oh, this looks awesome! My 6 chicks are 3 wks old and we would be honored to win one of these!


----------



## Stryker777

Looks good to me


----------



## dobro_harp

*Man oh man*

I would love one of these!! Please


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I'd just love to win! It'd be a better quality feeder for MY cheery chicks! 
Now I really need it!the pullets aren't eating any less! (And if I may say, *THIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIS* much more!) :silly:


----------



## Diane

cool looking feeder ! my chickies would love it


----------



## 4clucks

Pick me! Pick me! I tried posting before but it didn't post even after I logged in. So trying again. 
Thanks so much for having this contest. Hope my chooks win.


----------



## azterri

That's nice to have.


----------



## shane12970

can I get entered


----------



## UncleJoe

You can never have too much chicken stuff.


----------



## showmesilkies

Consider this comment my submission of entry for the giveaway. Looks like a nifty product that would certainly find a use here.


----------



## Laughingchicken

*Chicken Feeder Giveaway*

Great feeder, thanks for having the giveaway!!


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

I would love to win the Cheery Chicks feeder for my Gals!


----------



## cammichigan22

This would be nice to have for all my new babies


----------



## KLSGrem

Thank you for hosting the giveaway, and thanks to Cheery Chicks for donating the feeder!


----------



## ramp45

Put my name in the hat! Thanks


----------



## bgeyer

awesome! hope I win


----------



## thescurryhatch

Looks cool.........


----------



## Nate

I would love it!! Thanks!


----------



## hesterj

I am excited to see this one. Count me in!


----------



## brojrm

Looks quite interesting I'll give it a whirl !!


----------



## dougogle

*feeder*

I need one of these!


----------



## gfwebster

Fantastic. Love the feeder.


----------



## Nanette

Thanks for the chance to win. I would love to have this. I would like to make a chicken tractor type coop and have a few chickens.


----------



## troyer

Good idea, reckon I would like one.


----------



## smiley1

*cheery chicks*

 would love to have this with 22 chicks


----------



## bluelacedbiddy

Austin said:


> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> From CheeryChicks
> 
> How to Enter
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> Rules
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> Details
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> That's it. Good luck!
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Sounds great!!!!


----------



## cocianna

Just adding a reply to enter for the chick water.. Also, I really enjoy this site. Thanks everyone for the great and entertaining information...


----------



## nieser

My chickens would love one of these!


----------



## Cornbred

I could put this to good use with my new chicks. I hope I win.


----------



## BikerChick

I have just begun to hatch my own eggs. I could really use this in one of the new brooders!


----------



## ringstaffgirls

I would love a new feeder. My girls have outgrown there current one.


----------



## wingman

Count me in! I'd love to have this new feeder for my girls!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Sign me up I want to win!


----------



## lovemychickens

Love my chickens I would love this


----------



## MuddyHillFarm

Thank you Cherry Chicks for supporting the ChickenForum - I'm headed to your site to review your products. We have several coops with different age groups in them. It would be nice to have one feeder instead of one for each age group!


----------



## michelle621

Awesome!!!


----------



## Longyearfarm

I would like to win this.


----------



## toybarons

Hopefully this doesn't post twice. My connection cut out as I sent in my entry. I didn't see it post so I am going to repost my entry and hope my connection doesn't zonk out on me again.

Please entry me in the draw. My chicks would love this feeder and so would I.


----------



## Wlsngrl

Would love to win this!


----------



## TopTop

My nine year old grandson wants to start his own flock. What a great way to get him started.


----------



## PugMamaof5

Sounds great!!!!


----------



## RhondasSeramas

*I would like to enter the contest for the feeder*

I would like to enter the contest for the cheery chicks baby feeder Giveaway..
Thank you RhondasSeramas


----------



## Morliane

I'm in the process of building my chicken coop and yard and haven't finally decided on how I'm going to feed and water them yet. I would love to win this so I can try it out.


----------



## mikey

Hi, thanks for the chance, but do they come in larger sizes?


----------



## Jennibobs

My girls would love one!


----------



## Tinamb1206

My flock would love this. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Alyssa

What fun! And thank you for creating such a generous give-away!! I would love one for my babies!


----------



## ChillyChick

Wow! How generous of you to offer this! Thank you!!!!


----------



## Phoenix

Awesome! Please put my name in the hat, too! <3


----------



## vickichicky22

Not sure this will apply to me - being from across the pond! But at least it'll be a hello from me to you


----------



## huntlym

Thank you for this contest


----------



## jphendrix

I would love to have this! It would so come in handy!


----------



## Collieflowerwv

I don't have any chickens, yet. I do have guineas. Has anyone, here, tried this new. chock watered? This really looks nice.


----------



## FlyingCircusFarm

*Cheery Chicks chicken feeder*

 pick me, yay!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres

This looks awesome! Thanks for the chance to win one!


----------



## carawaydotcom

Yes please!


----------



## irishdragonfly

Would love to win this! Something to accommodate everyone in my coop.


----------



## castillofa

This would be a great additions to our flock. Hope I win.


----------



## victorb17

Entered! Thanks!


----------



## DiZab

My baby chicks would be very thankful


----------



## turbospyder

Thank you for the opportunity to learn and win from you. Have a great day and may God bless you and all you love


----------



## ddoyle1965

I'd love to win one!!!


----------



## JCofKC

My four,..... month old chicks could use it they scratch food allover their area...


----------



## craziegrannie

Love to have one. It sure would help with the little chicks and I love that I can use it as they grow too.


----------



## bunnylady1962

This is very cool my peeps would love this


----------



## weezie6999

that would be awesome to have!


----------



## ChrisC

I would also love to win one of these.


----------



## mari2046

*My Entry for the Feeder*

I too would love to win. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## goldie11

Please add me to your entrants for the Cheery Chick giveaway-Thanks. Am getting new peeps on Monday so could certainly use it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmkgeorgia

Would love to win one. Thanks!


----------



## Dyanne05

Awesome!! I am sure my ladies would some free feed!!


----------



## kschickygirl

relly need one of these for my babies, they waste so much food in there stock tank


----------



## VickiChick

*My chickens would love this*

would love to win this for my flock. They are due for a new feeder.


----------



## lovemyflock

Would love a new feeder, ours is ancient and has seen better days.


----------



## PeepinChicken

I would love one of these for m'ladies!!!!!


----------



## RudyvilleFarm

This would be perfect right now--30 week old chicks, and a bunch in the incubator. Woot. woot.


----------



## realsis

*reply to enter contest*

Pick me pick me I'd love to win this!


----------



## carolb0101

My girls would love one of these.


----------



## broncorckcrwlr

Mmmmeeeee plz!! 25 babies on the way.


----------



## LazerClaire

Well thank you, I hope I win!


----------



## janice

Wow! I would love to win this! Pick me, pleeeeeease!!


----------



## braunrr

Just got started in the chicken biz. 12 hens and one (oops) rooster in my flock!


----------



## Arron

Can't wait to see who gets it good luck everyone


----------



## DozenChicks

I think the chickens would love to have this!


----------



## Unclejebb

Would love to win these


----------



## ronbo

Would love to win the feeder.
Ron from Mississippi


----------



## butchkirk

Would love to win building new coop 

Thanks


----------



## oakenhawk

*Feeder*

Send it to me please.


----------



## AbbaChickens

Cool looking feeder. I like the color!


----------



## JC17

Wow, that sounds like a great product! I would love to win this contest!


----------



## chixellie

*Feeder*

Great feeder! Hope I'm lucky!


----------



## DottieB

Hope I win, just got new baby chicks!


----------



## chickenlady3

I would love to win this incredible feeder! Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## gavindyer

Sure hope I win this, my new chicks will love it....


----------



## 7chicks

How perfect! For my older "girls" birthday!  They were born on May 16th and I got them on May 17th. Gave me their cluck of approval.


----------



## peg

*cheery chicks*

Would be great to try out this new feeder on my 50 new replacement hens.


----------



## crazychicken70

*Cheery Chicks Baby Feeder Giveaway*

Please register me in the drawing. Thank you.

Jon Hart
1360 NC HWY 343N
South Mills, NC 27976
252-548-0862


----------



## dawn_francis

Neat feeder. Please enter me in the drawing


----------



## kellylb

Yes! I would love to win one!!!


----------



## darkfairy

*cheery chciks baby feeder giveaway*

i so could use this in my chicken coop..


----------



## Bigmama

*Baby feeder*

It would be awesome to have one. I have just gotten 12 new baby chicks and 4 baby ducks.

Vicky P


----------



## mollyhunt

This would be great because _I have a new flock starting. _


----------



## chickers

I finally got a incubator!!! Yay. My chicken math has gone wild and this feeder would be perfect!!


----------



## Terrib

That's so cute! Yes, I would very much like one of those. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dandmtritt

Count me in I'd like to try it out.


----------



## tlck9

Love to win it for my little chucks.
Tracey


----------



## Tinasue57

I could always use another chick feeder! Hope I win! LOL


----------



## JustJane44

I would love to win this nice Cheery Chicks baby feeder. I am just about to start some Buff Brahma eggs so the timing will be great!


----------



## RSaylor

This product is a great idea, I would love to win one!


----------



## mpgo4th

Looks nice. I'd like the try it out.


----------



## farmhand

Sign me up! Guess I'll have to add more eggs to the bator.


----------



## jstuck

This feeder would be ideal for the new chicks I'm getting at the beginning of June. My chicks will be Cheery Chicks when eating from this new feeder.


----------



## Mita

I am hoping to get some chicks soon and would love to have this waiting for them when they get here to my house... Mita


----------



## Donna

Great job! I absolutely love the looks of the Chicken Feeder Baby and I am certain my Silkie babies would enjoy it too.


----------



## snowsnk2

Would love to win this~~


----------



## freddao

Wow. I've never seen so many responses..... Thanks for offering the giveaway! It would be a great prize to win.


----------



## shanedavis

Pick me! Pick me! ... I can put it to good use with my new chicks ... When I get em!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellence

Yes please we would like one


----------



## JLH

Thank you for the chance to win this, I'm in


----------



## bellemeade

*chick feeder*

This is just in time for my coop addition.


----------



## findtaylor

This would be amazing for my new flock! I'm just 17 and raising a flock on my own for the first time. This would be a great help to keep my yard looking cleaner and help reduce the amount of wasted chicken feed! Thank you much! 
Taylor


----------



## CBrunty

This would be awesome for our chicks! We are just getting back into chicks (missed them SO much) after several years of living where we could not have them. My girls were in 4H and raised poultry for 10 years! This feeder is great! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tinkestral

I would definately love to win this xxx


----------



## rodeostellar

I would love one of these in my coop!


----------



## crystal

we are just getting started and it would be awesome to win this....currently we have no chickens and are trying to find the right plans for a coop to meet our needs...


----------



## jmoorebub

I would love to have this. I have a lot of baby silkies hatching out now and it's hard to keep their feed clean. This is awesome!!


----------



## lboone

*Cheery Chicks Baby Feeder Giveaway*

I would like to win one of these. Would keep the chicks "happy & cheerful"


----------



## amyfamily

I'd love a chance to win


----------



## NoraJay

*Give me a feeder!*

I would appreciate to have a feeder that the chicks couldn't stand in!


----------



## RobertandAndrea

Awesome product!!!


----------



## reenee89

i would love this to surprise my mum as she has 100+ chickens


----------



## rmcowlover

That is awesome! Thanks for having a giveaway!!


----------



## Camilla

Oh please enter me in the drawing!
Just in the planning stages of our coop, this would get us off to a great start!
Thanks.


----------



## nrsrorry

Oh please pick me, my chicks would really benefit from this feeder and if we really like it we'll check into getting a couple more. Thanks for considering me


----------



## starsevol

Oh this feeder looks wonderful! I will be getting my chickies next month and this would help so much! Thank you for having this contest.


----------



## Barnbum374

Please enter me in the drawing! 

Thanks!


----------



## amybell79

I would like to win one of these


----------



## expertnewbie

Would love to have this for my buff orpington and rhode island red chicks.


----------



## ravenfandar

Who's feeling lucky? ;-)


----------



## chickenaholic

Love this unique feeder! And so would my feathery girls! I love hatching out chicks in my incubator and this feeder would be perfect to use for all ages of my chickens! Would like to purchase a few! Thanks!


----------



## Schwap

I would love to win! Just started building my coop and it should be done in about a week!!!!


----------



## kacyclements

My future chick generations would love this  thanks for the contest!


----------



## krs10

We would love to try the cheery chicks baby feeder. It looks and sounds like a great product. Thank you for the chance to win one.


----------



## karin

Looks like a great feeder. Would love to try it. Expecting a new batch of chicks in May. Thanks for having this giveaway.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm

I would love to win since I never have luck like that. I would love to test a new product. Thanks for having contests and giveaways.


----------



## dragonlover257

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I love that it is so colorful.


----------



## jul

*a feeder with a lid! this would keep the doves/squirrels out, I need one!*

love the giveaway, thanks for making it happen!
*our gals would love it too!*
Juliee


----------



## takoma

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


would love to win this great prize....good luck to all


----------



## takoma

*cheery chicks baby feeder giveaway*

Thank you again for a great chance to win and here a good luck to everyone.
Our baby barred rocks would love this right now.......


----------



## Trauma

Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Izzymoon

Always looking for a good feeder


----------



## cinrafter

Can't to have a chance to win this feeder! Thanks for the chance.


----------



## jjaeger

Would love to give it a try! Got some turkeys on the way


----------



## Bjspoultry

I would love one for the many chicks we have hatching weekly.


----------



## fairhopegal

I would love to have this for my chicks!!


----------



## CountryMama

I would love one of these! I have my very first clutch of incubated chicks due to start hatching tomorrow and a delivery of day-olds coming next week. I'll be overrun with chicks but wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## dfwquiltr37

thanks for the give away would love to win one of these


----------



## modelt4d

Looks like a great feeder, it would work great for me.


----------



## audra72

*Feeder Giveaway*

I would love to win!


----------



## stacywillson09

Would love to win this... One can never have to many feeders.


----------



## colingm

I would love to have one of these however postage to New Zealand may be too much.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I would love this!!


----------



## alyss0r

Might as well enter for fun.  it would be nice to have something like that. Good luck everyone!


----------



## denco5

Thanks, count me in


----------



## WalterRadz

Ok enter me!


----------



## Chiefbuzz

Me to me to I want to win and I also love the Form and the great information that is passed on !


----------



## Charlotte

We just built a mini-coop for a new batch of chicks. An extra feeder would be great!


----------



## bagpiperjosh

I'm getting chickens right around that time.this would be perfect for me.


----------



## Nangkita

This would be a helpful piece of equipment so count me in. Thanks


----------



## Luanne

*Cheery Chicks Baby Feeder give-away*

Thank you for inviting me to your contest....I've only had chickens for about 4 months, and they not only keep me in eggs, but very entertained as well..
I'm hoping to get a few chicks this spring/summer....wish me luck!!
Thank you again for the contest invitation...
Luanne....


----------



## etc

Great feeder and a giveaway too - how nice!


----------



## apeschel

I would love to win the feeder  Thanks a million for the chance to win !!!


----------



## stevenring

I'm starting out and this would be well used!


----------



## Gmasandy

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


I would love this! I have 5 new chickies that love to eat!


----------



## BY_ChickenLady

Oooh what a clever feeder! I would love to win it. Thank you so much for letting me know about this awesome giveaway Keith


----------



## newbiechic

We are in the process of raising our first 6 chicks! They are about 1 month old. The coop is being built as I sit and write this. I would love to have a feeder that would take them from baby to adult!


----------



## mistinichole

Always wanting to try new things in our coop or brooder Hope I get luckyThanks-Misti-


----------



## CWC

That would take a lot of work off my hands lol


----------



## hicksij

I would love to have this I have a bunch of babies right now.


----------



## MistyV

I would love a new feeder for the girls, they are gonna quickly outgrow their chic feeder!


----------



## Peckinpalgirl

*Chick feeder*

This would be great. We are building a coop for our new flock of chickens. This would be a nice addition to the new coop.


----------



## cher145s

I would love to win too.!! My next hundred baby chicks are due to arrive on May 18th  !!! thank you for the chance!!!!


----------



## TammyN

Awesome Everytime i try and find this forum i cant saving it now


----------



## vonlafin

Would love to win this!


----------



## NPgolfer

I could sure use this feeder, three weeks ago a pair of mink got into my coup and killed my 36 laying hens so I have to start all over again. 

On the bright side, I was able to trap the smelly guy and his mate.


----------



## asbrodsky

*Cheery Chicks*

Please enter me in the giveaway. Thanks!


----------



## bustedupcowgirl

Meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## akchrist

so need one of these


----------



## dstabor

With plans to increase my flock, this feeder would be a wonderful addition.


----------



## jenmom05

This would be PERFECT for all my little babies since I have chicks and poults!! Thank you so much for this great product!! Got my fingers crossed, (toes too, lol!!) hoping my name is drawn!!


----------



## quackstitch

oh I hope I win!! my new chicks really need this!!


----------



## wyandotte

need a new feeder!


----------



## kathy_byc

This is great! Checking out the website in case we don't win


----------



## TheGarryFarm

*Great looking feeder, here's hoping!*

Thanks for the contest! Nice feeder!


----------



## magewife

I would love to win this.


----------



## crabgirl

Yep. Count me in please.


----------



## bgblok68

Count me in please!


----------



## Estix

I love the design of it!


----------



## LittleLoweFarm

Would like this!


----------



## artwest1

Looks like a great product that will work well for my Chickens


----------



## AtlasDoc

Nice! I'd love to win this feeder!


----------



## ColoradoBuckeye

Our daughters have just finished their coop and about to start incubating their eggs! Perfect timing for a chance at a great looking feeder- Thanks!!


----------



## jessejames

Would love to win this.


----------



## midgetfarms

Reply - this might get me back into raising chicks!


----------



## seiuchin

This feeder is a great idea! I like everything about it!


----------



## chasesams

*sounds great*



Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


great i think i'd like to win one


----------



## chasesams

i want to enter this giveaway


----------



## woodsman

mine.........


----------



## mikeondavispond

very cool!!


----------



## Hummybird76

I have just expanded my chicken family from 20 to 32 members! I would love to try one of these, instead of just throwing their feed on the ground! If they like it, I would use one in each of my 9 coops!  Hope I am a winner!!!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy

Put me in, please.
We sure could use this here at Answered Prayers Farm.


----------



## goldenhulseyfarms

Cool looking Feeder, Thanks for sponsoring this contest!!


----------



## LICHICK28

What a great idea to win a good chick feeder. Thank you


----------



## chicmom13

I would love to win this feeder for my pretty hens!


----------



## chirpy

This would be great! I'm getting 20 new babies today or tomorrow! I'm so excited. I will definitely need more feeders and I think this is a great idea- it will grow with my babies!


----------



## chirpy

I would love to win one for my 20 new babies that will be here today or tomorrow.


----------



## gracinhim

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Love the look! Hope to win one!!! Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aviatrixflyer

This will be handy, as I'm setting up to get chicks soon and I don't yet have a feeder.


----------



## Tony-O

That's neat. Sure would like to try one.


----------



## kittyhead

This would be just in time for the arrival of my new chicks that are coming in May! thank you for the chance to win such a great new product!!


----------



## brady

I could really use this right now. We just got 48 chicks!


----------



## katbru2012

Luv the new feeder! Great design! I've been looking for a way to keep the squirrels outta the top of my feeder! Wasn't planning on feeding them everyday also! Lol! ")


----------



## fmkennels

*Feeder*

Nice to have colorful feeders to go with our colorful birds!


----------



## shireyk

I need one of those. My hens would love it.


----------



## theresak

Looks awesome! Would love to have this item!


----------



## jessie3859

Could def use this!!


----------



## fintuckyfarms

Pick me!!!!


----------



## cichlid11

*love it*

i would love this it looks so easy to use and alot less feed would be wasted  i hope i win


----------



## cichlid11

*giveaways r cool *

this would be great to have and i love to enter contest just wish i could win one lol hope this is the one i win


----------



## deejay

I don't know if Canadians qual
ify for this prize but if we do I want to win it!


----------



## chickflick

I would love to have this!!


----------



## igemini

I enjoy coming here and seeing all the new products available. This feeder is awesome! My girls would LOVE it.


----------



## CrazyChiknLady2

I think my girls would really love a new feeder!


>


----------



## marciacoul

This would be great for my dad!


----------



## flappinhappy

I have babies galore this year this would be awesome


----------



## cleanheart

Thank you for doing this give a way. I could really use this feeder.


----------



## Lynda

Love this and know that my chicks would too...


----------



## TheCoop

Pick me! I have my own chicken group on fb with members who would love to be given this. If I won I would give it to one of them as a surprise. One couple in mind recently had a terrible dog attack and this would really cheer them up! Thanks


----------



## NanaKim

*Baby Feeder*

Would love to have one of these for my babies. Have 2 sets right now at different ages.


----------



## 1tricky1

fun fun fun fun fun fun!


----------



## Piet

Please add me into your new contest. I hope to be able to react cause the next 4 weeks I'll reside somewhere in S.Korea. (bringing my hard hat!).


----------



## coonpuppy

*pick me*

would love to win the feeder


----------



## idarusty

This looks like a wonderful feeder. The fact that it can be used from chicks to adults makes it worthwhile. We raise chicks every year in preparation for our 4-H projects. As the 4-H Chicken leader for our club I'm always looking for newer better products to share with the youth and their families. Anything to make life a little easier and more cost effective when raising chickens. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Fl_Silkie_mommie

Sign me up for this contest... I could use one of these. It would cut down on the amount being dumped out of their food dishes..


----------



## jeanwood

Please enter me. I want to win.


----------



## Craftincowgirl

I would love to win! Awesome giveaway, thanks!!


----------



## kazmac

Want a good way to feed the chickens. Love to have one for the new chicks.


----------



## Jules

Ooooooo My girlies would lurve that


----------



## cliftonbain

*contest!*

Thanks for this contest and all you do.


----------



## MuddyHillFarm

*great ideas*

Looking forward to being selected so i might be able to share first hand how your products function


----------



## Mywyandottes

*Awesome!*

This would be so awesome to have for all my chickies


----------



## karianntheprincess

I would love to have this feeder as we will be getting chicks soon


----------



## CrazyChick

Please enter me to win! Love this!


----------



## stayerc

*I'm interested*

I could use one of those.


----------



## Carey

I have 46 new babies hatching within the month of May so I could really use this!


----------



## rjohnson

I would love this. We are having babies all over the place


----------



## laxbro

*giveaway*

just entering


----------



## lilwhispers

Please enter me as well


----------



## KJEgloff

Maybe wining a free feeder will help me talk my husband into letting me have chickens. I am on here with thee hope of chickens in my future.


----------



## cathnchicks

*A dozen chicks to Italy.*

I took 12 chicken eggs from the UK to my home in Italy. They're about to hatch. I need this!


----------



## chickenmom

*chicken feeder*

We would love to win this for our chicks!


----------



## CarlaJoRyan

*Cheery Chicks Baby Feeder Giveaway*

Love the Chicken Forum


----------



## braunrr

*Braunrr*

Yes please!


----------



## Jenni_2059

I'm in for a new feeder....it looks like a winner...


----------



## Kathy

Happy Spring! I would love to win this feeder! Hens are already sitting!


----------



## mstricer

Good morning Love the feeder


----------



## fiana

I'd love it!


----------



## Homeschoolkids

WE would love to win this feeder. It would be a blessing to us as we have older hens and have new chicks that just hatched last month.


----------



## Tiffanyndavid

I am wanting to enter for my babies.


----------



## ravenfandar

Thanks for the contest. Hope I win! My babies will be going outside in about 4 more weeks, and I need outdoor gear!


----------



## nailladi

*Thank you for all the wonderful giveaways.. We all appreciate them. Time for me to win now tho.. *


----------



## Bluerooster

Neat that ya'll are giving away a feeder just when I need one.


----------



## acoxarabs

Thank you, I would love to win this!


----------



## maria

I would love to win this feeder


----------



## whitetail98

This looks awesome! It'd be so great to have!


----------



## MommyWoes

Oh pick me!!! I'm a hatch-aholic


----------



## catlady6200

I would really, really like to win one of these. Looks like one I could sure use and would certainly NOT have the money right now to buy.


----------



## Martin

Just getting started and supplies to help get me going would be awesome! The feeder looks great! Thanks for the contest, Martin.


----------



## Jenmo

*Cheery Chicks Chicken Feeder Baby Giveaway*

Please enter me in the contest-thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## ladyt

*Would love one of those*

This would be greta as I'm just about to start breeding chicks for the first time... A little scary for me as I've never hatched an egg before... This would be really usful for when they do hatch.... 15 days to go....xx


----------



## englishchick

Cool....would love on in Ireland. Starting a shop soon, could sell them here!


----------



## Darkling

*Awesom*

I would love to have it, the ease of it.


----------



## BroncScootDawg

Our Buff Orps would really love to use this feeder! Thank you for the opportunity to enter!


----------



## tulasmom

Would love to win! My 6 need a new feeder like this! Thanks for having the contest.


----------



## soozie

*peep feeder*

Thanks for running a great contest! and a large feeder is great for a large batch of peeps!!


Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## soozie

Thanks for running a great contest! Volume feeders are great for larger batches of peeps - it would be perfect for my group of 60 broilers that just arrived!!


----------



## troub

I am a first time chick owner in May. My babies are arriving May 8th (my birthday!) and I would love to try your feeder for them. I got a small one that is for babies only, but this looks to go beyond and if it works well, I will be sure to post for others to see and maybe order more for my hens so they don't battle over it!
Thanks


----------



## DanielleBoland

I woul love to win my chickies would be soo happy


----------



## selmwbeck

*Cheery chicks baby feeder giveaway*

I need one of these. Cool concept.


----------



## hillbilly61

Sign me up would love one


----------



## dbbd1

Looking to start some more chicks, thanks.


----------



## chickadee86

Oh cool this would be great. If I won i could bring my butter and cool whip bowls back in the house. LOL Love the site everyone is so friendly and have helped me on all my questions thanks everyone


----------



## dragonlover257

my first post didn't have the comment showing, I would love to win, thanks for a great contest.


----------



## Atoum

Hello this is a reply to enter contest


----------



## goddess1369

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Sounds AWESOME!!! I would love to win~


----------



## cherrypie2181

This is a great creation! Happy to have the chance to win


----------



## zeldafitzgerald

Best idea ever. if you ship to australia, i would love one


----------



## markhorsley68

Hi guys, I'd love one of these,very handy!


Regards,Mark.


----------



## musketjim

Thank you for the opportunity to win this feeder. I get some new chicks at the end of May here in the frozen North and this would come in pretty handy.


----------



## oleredhen

I thought this was already over!


----------



## Mamachickof14

Pick,pick,pick meeeeeeeeeeeeee! I have 5 new babies!!!


----------



## jammf

Just like everyone else, I would love one of these. Gotta take care of my babies.


----------



## Roxnstx

I would love one of these. My chicks integrate into the flock at a fairly young age and the regular feeders are quite a challenge for them to get to at times. One of these would at least give them a feeder they can have in their part of the coop that I can place where the larger chickens are not able to get to as easily. Thank you for the chance to win one.


----------



## Journey149

*Chicken feeder*

I would love to have one, please


----------



## WaitingGame

*Chick Feeder*

Chick me !!! Chick me !!!


----------



## mistinichole

Ore chickens would sure love this Hope we get one!! Thanks Misti


----------



## Beccatampa

*I have Cheery Chicks*

I would love to have one thanks Rebecca


----------



## cluck_and_quack

I have a new flock of 16 assorted chicks that would love this! Thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## cgmccary

Please enter me for the feeder!


----------



## tonimceach

I have 15 hens, 5 pullets and 17 babies.. I would love this!!


----------



## wendynregan333

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Awesome so need this my feeder not doing so well


----------



## MrsRoeder2011

I would love this


----------



## Reynje1

This looks legit! Jeremy


----------



## jfahney5

*Free feeder?*

This is a really great idea. Love it!


----------



## ingson

Gimme Gimme lol


----------



## karen_betts

Thank you for the opportunity to enter this giveaway. I hope I win it, but even if I don't, I will probably buy one.


----------



## Talbott_Poultry

This is a cool looking feeder. May have to try them out.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Thanks for another great giveaway. I would love to get this feeder for Davis and his week old chicks.


----------



## creeperolie

Me and my chickens would love this!!!


----------



## mjs500doo

Excellent!!


----------



## chicksrgreat

just started getting chicks this looks great. thanks for the contest


----------



## Hotchick

I would love to win this! I have a variety of chicks right now, all different ages. This would be great. Thanks for the chance


----------



## ChickenAddiction

This is so perfect and I would love to win this for all of my babies, which I have Oh So Many right now! Have my fingers crossed!!


----------



## RDKENWORTH

NEW here and what a nice giveaway already I see thanx.


----------



## catz022

Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


Would love to have this for our new chicks. Have small feeders with our chicks now and the empty quick and dump them over


----------



## lorpenut

I'd like one. I'm sure ill just order a couple since my chances of winning appear slim with all the replies.


----------



## birmann

Would love to win! Just getting started with chickens and loving it!


----------



## Netty

my babies <3 blue...gla!


----------



## choudashell

I would love to win this feeder it would save a lot of food since the hens always scratch in the feeder thy are using now. 



Austin said:


> View attachment 7255​
> I'm quite happy to announce that Cheery Chicks has released a new product, the Cheery Chicks Feeder Baby, and we are giving one away here on ChickenForum!
> 
> View attachment 7254​
> *From CheeryChicks*
> 
> *How to Enter*
> 
> This contest is open to everyone!
> 
> *Rules*
> 
> - To enter, reply to this thread, limit 1 entry per person.
> 
> *Details*
> 
> The giveaway will close the night of May 16th and we will have a live drawing on May 17th.
> 
> We will draw 1 winning user name and post your name to this thread. You have 24 hours to claim your prize before another winner is randomly selected.
> 
> *That's it. Good luck!*
> 
> No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by May 16th, 2013. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product.


----------



## choudashell

I would love to win this great feeder It would save on alot of food since those crazy chickens love to scratch in their feeder that I have. Thanks you for the chance!!!


----------



## vcannon

*Feeder Giveaway*

I need one on these! My Babies have kicked their feed everywhere!


----------



## mthammer11

I have 35 new chicks - this would be perfect !!


----------



## livenlrge

Awesome!! Thank you for this opportunity to enter!!


----------



## checkerschicken

goddess1369 said:


> Sounds AWESOME!!! I would love to win~


I sure could use it, new chicks & new coop


----------



## hockeychick

My blind hen Whirly is moving into her new coop by the weekend (as soon as we finish building it), and she prefers the smaller waterer. She would LOVE to win this!


----------



## Mstrrlm

*I would love it*

Mine please


----------



## SwitzDandelion

I could get some use out of this... All the same, good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hammhocks

Thank you Cheery Chicks for this awesome giveaway!


----------



## GreenTone

*Hello*

Thank you so much for the opportunity to join the forum!! I'm so excited about my chickens!!

The chick feeder would be an awesome addition to my new hobby!!


----------



## Marj

I would love to have this feeder for my babes!


----------



## solarcooked

Sounds Great!!!


----------



## applejackacres

Here's my vote!! I got eggs in the inky due to hatch this weekend..I would love to test this product out )


----------



## sparky75

We so could use one of those the chicks are on the way out this week!!


----------



## karen_betts

*Chick Feeder Giveaway Contest*

Dear Cheery Chick peeps;

Thank you for this opportunity. I appreciate it as I JUST got 4 babies a couple of weeks ago and they are trying my patience with the feeder that I got! They spill more than they eat and they mess up half of the rest of it!

I've never won anything, so I hope this is the exception.

Sincerely,
Karen R. Betts


----------



## joegeisler68

*A new Chick Feeder at a most opportune time*

Perfect timing.
My chicks are hatching and this looks much better than the old feeder I have been using.


----------



## gail

Thanks for the giveaway. This would be a good win.


----------



## iddybitacres

Thank you for the contest!


----------



## Froghorn

I'll take it.


----------



## AdamA

Put my name in the hat would love to have one


----------



## deputycliff

I'm fixn to get chicks and this would be great!


----------



## seashelley

Am getting my first chicks EVER the third week in June. Thanks for the opportunity to enter this give away!


----------



## robpdx

*Awesome*

This looks fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Marj

This looks like a perfect diner for my babes! Awesome design!


----------



## AuntyM

This feeder is just what my chicks new coop needs...!


----------



## Jerry

Very incredible feeder


----------



## khakicat

*Entering to win*

Would love to win.


----------



## bkenright

Thanks for having a contest. Here's my entry.


----------



## PearlChick99

Finally! A product that will work from my new babies all the way through my "Big Girls"! This would really be handy since I just got 6 brand new little additions to my coop!


----------



## Suprchickn

Me want. No money have. Many chicken must feed.


----------



## micbike

*Feeder giveaway*

I want one! New to raising chickens and want to give them the best of everything!


----------



## Cluckers

I would absolutely love this after taking 4 babies in and saving them from being gassed or used as live bait feed!!!


----------



## rionagh_99

i really need this hatching out chickens and would love it soo much


----------



## soccerchicken12

I would love that!!!


----------



## KARENROGERS

I would love this for my young chicks and ducks. I live in MEELICK ROSENALLIS CO.LAOIS EIRE


----------



## jmoorebub

I would love to have this feeder!


----------



## Swig

Oh, oh,oh, pick me, pick me


----------



## Reinerchick

Would love to win this! Could really use it!


----------



## chickenmommy

Good luck everyone


----------



## SDCarter

I'm a new chicken mom to 12 eight day old chicks. I would love to win this. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## gloria

So need this right now!


----------



## Mwoodnpa

Can't wait for my chicks to break this in!


----------



## cassiescot

We get baby chicks every Spring this would be great for raising them!


----------



## softballjunke26

*feeder*

these are so kool winning one of these would make me and my kids extremly happy we have over 20 babies of 3 different ages this feeder is perfect for my growing babies ty for running this giveaway!!!


----------



## Hoppitinn

Whst a great idea would love to be included


----------



## Cesarbustamante

This sounds wonderful, I am sure our baby chicks would love it!


----------



## Mama_Mattson

*Awesome!*

I would LOVE a feeder and it would be just in time for my next brood!


----------



## beke2353

*must have that feeder!!*

Pleeeeaasseeee!!


----------



## arniefarms

I've got two brooders going, and would love to have a new feeder for one of them. Especially if it would grow with my babies.


----------



## teigroteigr

Would love this! Looks nice and well constructed.


----------



## teigroteigr

Would love this for the little ones. And it's nice it can "grow" with them!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This thread is closed!

The live drawing will be today, 5/17/2013 at 3:00 PM Central. Here's a link to watch.






From everyone at ChickenForum we wish you luck!


----------



## 7chicks

Wish you luck and my name gets drawn.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Congrats to *stevenring*!

You are the winner. You have 24 hours to contact me via PM with your shipping info.

If the prize is unclaimed, we will resume the drawing on Monday.

A huge thank you to CheeryChicks.com and to all of those who entered the giveaway.


----------

